# Gettin' fat!



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

86.4kg!
Quite shocked to see that figure blink back at me when I jumped on the scales this evening.
At the start of summer I was hovering around the 82kg mark.
In a nutshell - not enough ridin', too much eatin'.
So - no more Cog muffins, but plenty more Cog Rides.
Talk to you in a month.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Similar. 

I have had a very slack few months from a fitness point of view, largely due to working on the house. I dropped from the hundy down to 92 just before the Odyssey. Back at the hundy now. I've been getting plenty of weight training lifting stuff around the house, but it's the lack of aerobic that kills me.

Rode 20km to work this morning, 1 hr at the gym, 15km home. 2tsp of sugar total for the day, otherwise fish, rice, dry thin crackers and a small pasta dinner as I was hungry enough to eat the arse out of a low flying duck.

Aim is for that routine 3 x a week, plus one run as far as I can go in 30 - 60min.

Talk to you in a month too. He who losest the most weight (percentage ALA biggest loser), buys the other a celabratory muffin to even things out


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ive been hovering around the 94kg mark lately...i feel way too big haha
But then i havent been able to ride much at all in the past couple years so it catchs up with you...

From now on ill be doing much less eating and lots more riding !!


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

geez i feel like a tubby
130ish after being slack over christmas, but now riding lunchtimes at work to try and get rid of it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Energy in must be < energy out to lose weight. Don't punish yourselves too much by what you eat. Just increase what you do to lose it. And stay off the p!ss.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Mines not so recent but slightly injuring myself last year, 2 fat winters (ie not much exercise and too much bad food) has put almost 10kgs on me. Ive now got a 3 month old of whom I have to look after on weekends to give mum a break which equals not many rides.

Excuses, excuses, I just need to pull the digit out and go for some morning rides. Currently around 82kg, would like to be around 78. I probably also need to break my Coke (the drink) addiction.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

2006










2010










Oh how i hate that first photo!! That was a year or so after quitting smoking for 15yrs. About 14KG less now I think. I've kinda settled at 73- 74KG which i'm happy with. Last bit to leave is always the belly.....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Energy in must be < energy out to lose weight. Don't punish yourselves too much by what you eat. Just increase what you do to lose it. And stay off the p!ss.


Agreed... and a green tea morning and night to clear ya self out!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Mines not so recent but slightly injuring myself last year,


I can relate to this, there's nothing worse than an injury to cause inactivity and subsequent weight gain. When my ITB was playing up last winter I stopped riding all together and started hitting the gym instead. I put on about 6 kgs of fat and muscle. Once my ITB came good I managed to drop it all and get down to my "race" weight* of about 97 kgs again. It wasn't easy though. I dropped it all in the period from christmas to the start of march in which I was training for the 3 Peaks. I did about 3500 kms on my road bike in that time, 300-500 kms a week divided over 8 sessions.

I am noticing that it's getting harder and harder to drop weight quickly as I get older. It's a scary trend, I'm not even 30 yet and I'm already noticing.

*I don't actually race.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Truth be known- it's the amount of food that causes our issues- not the lack of exercise. Small and regular meals that are high in protein and low in carbs is the way to go. You can do minimal exercise and still maintain the "love handles" if you eat smarter.

For all of you who are concerned- i recommend you see a dietitian. It was the best $$ i've spent (aside from a gravity dropper! )


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Small and regular meals that are high in protein and low in carbs is the way to go.


This is also my tactic. Goal is to acheive 'dietary ketosis', which can be measured simply by pissing on a stick (Ketostix I think they're called). From what I remember, the amount of ketones(?) in the urine tells you whether you're burning body fat for fuel rather than food. As Steve mentioned, if you eat less than you burn, your body will start using fat stores for fuel.

The first time I tried this, I lost 5kgs in a week and still had plenty of energy (after a day or so of wanting to eat my own arm). So I'm doing a less severe version now with the aim of losing 10kg in a month.

As for tea - t'will be hard to break my black tea addiction. If I do, it will have to be to herbal - provided I can find one that doesn't taste like mint, licqorice, lawn-grass or mushed up flowers.


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

To lose weight you need to burn fat.

When you exercise you burn energy from different sources depending on the intensity.

Fat burning happens at low intensity, Carbs get burned at higher, above that and your in the anaerobic zone. Because this all happens at low intensity and fat contains an amazing amount of energy you need long stints in the saddle.

Apparently you should have your heart rate around the 60-70% of your max for optimal burning.

So 3 two hour rides a week and you'll shed the fat (apparently...). 
But bring it on, I love riding and the more the better regardless of the fat burning potential


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> This is also my tactic. Goal is to acheive 'dietary ketosis', which can be measured simply by pissing on a stick (Ketostix I think they're called).
> 
> The first time I tried this, I lost 5kgs in a week and still had plenty of energy (after a day or so of wanting to eat my own arm). So I'm doing a less severe version now with the aim of losing 10kg in a month.
> 
> .


It's no tactic- just a balanced diet.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

A weight loss comp? Count me in. I'm also putting on weight. Recently I saw the needle on the scales above 95kg for the first time. Several reasons for the weight gain, one being that I'm a dad now and it's harder to get out on the bike. But the main reason is that I just love food and eat too much! I hate the big belly.

I think I need to cut back on the snacking and get on the bike more. My urban ride, the Jamis hardtail on slicks, is currently out of action because I nicked the derailleur for the Rush, but I have bought a Torpedo7 singlespeed kit to convert it to SS. Once this is done I can squeeze a few more rides in.

Target weight would be 87kg or so. I'm a big boy with a big frame so I don't need to be anywhere below that.

Ok, it's out there. Now I have to do something about it.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

You can do it John! Sounds like NP is going to hit it hard as well. IT'S ON!

I've reached my goal weight so now I just have to maintain it over winter. I always find it easiest to get in shape when I have some sort of challenging goal on the horizon. Entering things like the Otway Odyessy, Dirtworks 100 or the 3 Peaks gives me the motivation to train hard. Without a goal I find riding alot more fun, but I improve alot slower. I'll have to stay fit for the next 5 months till my next challenge, the Degani King Lake ride. I might like to drop to about 95 kg by the time of the Vic Dirtworks 100, which is my main focus this summer. I'm aiming for a sub 6.5 hr time.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I meant my tactic (for losing this weight) is going to be: maintain that diet for the forseeable future.

Good luck John, Pauly, Ben, Orienteer, mella and of course Hud. The rest of you are slim, fit buggers so your advice, opinions, encouragement, jeers, snide remarks are all welcome.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

ilostmypassword said:


> Truth be known- it's the amount of food that causes our issues- not the lack of exercise. Small and regular meals that are high in protein and low in carbs is the way to go. You can do minimal exercise and still maintain the "love handles" if you eat smarter.
> 
> For all of you who are concerned- i recommend you see a dietitian. It was the best $$ i've spent (aside from a gravity dropper! )


Very good advice. I dropped 6-7 kg by doing virtually nothing, walking around the house.

Its so easy just to eat something because you feel like it. Bad idea. Good idea is to eat as less as possible after say 8pm at night.

Ive been on this diet called Xndo...highly recommended

http://www.xndo.com.au/


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

John© said:


> Ok, it's out there. Now I have to do something about it.


My main reason for posting this up. Planning to 'do better' at the start of every week is not working. Sounds like it was what a few people have been needing!



Alias Pauly said:


> *I don't actually race.





Alias Pauly said:


> . I'm aiming for a sub 6.5 hr time.


Sounds suspiciously like racing to me!

Alright, it's on for young and old.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

This was me on the night I broke my shoulder on a Cog ride. I was about 84-85 kgs back then (about 4+ years ago I'm guessing).









and now @ about 67-68kg


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Advice, from a skinny but slow rider.

Your body will store the excess energy you consume, it does this by generating fat. Either burn it off and maintain an equilibrium or consume less energy. It is easier to consume less energy!

1) When you're sitting down for a meal have a look at the portion size you would like to serve then cut it by at least third. You will not go hungry. 

2) Drink water! Avoid drinks with sugar (energy drinks probably ok whilst exercising) these are just excessive energy. 

3) A sedentary lifestyle will slowly kill you, exercise for at least an hour a day. We were once were hunter-gathers that moved around to survive. Our biology hasn't changed significantly since then.

Look forward to seeing your results!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I remember those days, when you were a fat bloke who couldn't ride, you always brought up the rear.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> This was me on the night I broke my shoulder on a Cog ride. I was about 84-85 kgs back then (about 4+ years ago I'm guessing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work mate......


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey good luck to you all by the way. It sucks as we get older and the weight just seems to stick! I'm 36 in a few months and i'll be sure to eat your share of cake to celebrate


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> I always find it easiest to get in shape when I have some sort of challenging goal on the horizon.


Got it in one. I have absolutely nothing on the horizon so its hard to get motivated. When I was doing a bit of swimming last year my mate asked what I was training for, he was very puzzled when I said nothing (he is training for Hawaiian Ironman).

I tell you what the best weight loss scheme is, moving out of home. I lost 10kgs in 6 months when I left home, main reason was that the snack cupboard was bare .:thumbsup: Shame you can only really do that once.

Ok, under 80kgs by the end of this month starting tomorrow (its $2 pie day  )


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> This was me on the night I broke my shoulder on a Cog ride. I was about 84-85 kgs back then (about 4+ years ago I'm guessing).


I guess what Steve is trying to say is the key to a good diet is a healthy serve of singlespeed.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> I guess what Steve is trying to say is the key to a good diet is a healthy serve of singlespeed.


QOTY


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's another one...95 a year ago, got to 89 for the OO, wanna get under 80 for the Kona.

I think Steve's "stay off the p!ss" is the best advice, more energy to go riding, and less to burn off.

Maybe a dose of SS will help! spent 4 hours last weekend SSing, went and had a look at the temp Hill climb etc. and 4 hours of SS killed me!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Travelling + UK food + no time = Weight gain.....*

Not sure how much though, but it sure has increased.

Haven't been on a proper ride over here yet, but sufficient time for this has been penciled in for the coming days, maybe even today.

The wake up call was when "The Better Half" took a photo of my stretching before a quick ride the other day........










But seriously, i need to get off my arse and start turning those pedals, so count me in. When i get access to some scales, i will post a starting weight.

Before i know it, i will hopefully look like this........










Let's get George Clooneyd team!!!

Wal.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

The scheming and dirty work has already started. Hud innocently suggested we meet at Yarra Coffee today for some caffeine, fat and sugar. No doubt he had a skinny latte in mind, knowing that I wouldn't be able to resist a large, full fat cappuccino and a slice of cheesecake.

But I said no.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

John© said:


> The scheming and dirty work has already started. Hud innocently suggested we meet at Yarra Coffee today for some caffeine, fat and sugar. No doubt he had a skinny latte in mind, knowing that I wouldn't be able to resist a large, full fat cappuccino and a slice of cheesecake.
> 
> But I said no.


Mmmm, Yarra Coffee is my favourite coffee place. Was there today also (takeaway).

We've both put on weight since March - both off the bike; he is injured, I am busy. It sucks. I'm going to put slick tyre on the rear of my old bike and put it on the trainer (with tv/dvd player set up in shed!) so I can 'ride' through winter.


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I alway find alcohol a great way to loose weight 

But just think how much do you spend to loose 50g of your bike with some new carbon ultra ti holodized single speed automatic gear shifter when you carry an extra 10kg around your waist?

Probably could just pay to have the fat just sucked out, then you wouldn't need to ride. Just stay at home and watch vid's of people riding bikes


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

what a topic!
and me too...use to be around 74-75kg and now I'm around 80kg. Would like to be around 70kg but its hard when you have less time to cycle and surrounded by nice food "nice food meaning I have lots of chef friends" but I dont drink p!ss that much, though sometimes.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this the 'dear dolly' forum for teenage girls ? Does my bum look big in these bike shorts ? My muffin top is spilling over my nicks.........come on guys, im starting to tear up. 

Cheers

(lost about 15kgs myself 6 or 7 years ago, swimming, riding and kayaking. Oh, stopping taking an 8 pack of frozen pies, and a few 2 litre big Ms to work each week for lunch kinda helped too.)


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

On the last Thursday in July I'm leaving Grafton South Railway Station and heading to Baryugal then to the Viper Scrub, through the Washpool Wilderness. Then riding through the centre of the Great Dividing Range linking the Travelling Stock Routes and Reserves to the Bicentennial National Trail (where possible), several Wilderness Regions and several of the World Heritage Rainforest Parks ... with good high quality bush bashing and trail blazing, finishing back in Canberra.

You could be 400 kg when we leave Grafton on the Thursday and be trimmed to Stalag-like 40 kg when we reach Mulligan Flat on the ACT border, 2,000+ klicks later.

If any of you fat boys want to join me? ... bring your NSW Recreational Fishing Licence up to speed, and make sure you have at least 62 meg on the flash cards for your camera. It will be 98% bush camping ... there's no other option.

If anyone is interested in joining me ... I'll be around. I normally don't travel with people on long trips, especially not fat boys, but I'll make an exception this time ... in the interest of improving and supporting good public health.

A couple of shots from my last trip to the Big Scrub and Brush. For International riders, both 'scrub' and 'brush' are the traditional terms for rainforests.



















...and a reccy from the western Blue Mountains that I did last month on the BNT. July is the driest time to go rainforest hopping in Northern NSW. In Northern NSW the subtropical humidity, will sweat the fat straight off some of you Southern lard buckets.










Warren.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Warran,

Sounds like an interesting trip. So Grafton is 900km away so I assume you catch a train up there however Google maps couldn't find Baryugal or Viper Scrub but I assume you are heading inland.

So is it mainly fire trails for 2000km? So how many days does it take?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Chris G'day, it would have helped if I had spelt Baryugal ... Baryugil. From Grafton to Baryugil to Lionsville then into the Washpool Wilderness to the southernmost bend on Sassafrass Road where I'll possibly bash to join the northern end of Coombadjha Road in the Gibraltar Ranges National Park, part of the Mann Wilderness. The scrub between Sassafrass Road and Coombadjha Road is the Viper Scrub and was a known track. I still have to check out the state of the Lantana in the Viper Scrub ... this could be difficult, someone will know. National Parks Rangers and the NSW Dept Primary Industry Livestock Health and Pest Authority Rangers have cut me a lot of slack to be able to do this trip. No one is too unhappy about the bike in no go zones either, I've explained what I want to do and go, National Parks Rangers have been extraordinarily helpful.

I'm going to catch the Country Link Rail to Grafton. The bike will be stripped down and go in a bike box. Country Link supply the bike box for $12.50. By Greyhound coach to Grafton, the bike stripped down, and padded, and bungeed to a cargo post, is $49.00 for the bike and expensive for my seat. The train should be good.

From Canberra, Country Link Rail is about $125 in economy for me and the bike to Grafton via Sydney and about $240 by First Class Rail.

So much studying of so many paper topos. I wish Google Map had it all in fine detail. Google does have the little orange man which has kept me amused at times.

How many days does it take? If I was a roadie on tarmac I'd want to do close to a hundred clicks a day. On the MTB some days 30-40 klicks through the scrub and through the mountains will be a difficult day. Some of the Travelling Stock Routes are described as having primitive and unformed roads, like Bundarra to Bendameer along the Namoi River in the Armidale Region and others like Warbro Route to the west of the Macleay River from Lower Creek to west of Willawarrin in the Kempsy Region might be tricky but stunningly beautiful. The BNT at places like Rocky River and Mummel Gulf and Mother of Ducks Lagoon, this will be suck it and see stuff.

Although this is as remote as it gets for touring in places ... I'm planning on 40 days. If travel is too slow, I'll link rough tracks and fire trails to regional roads on the west of the Divide. The long Travelling Stock Routes are on the western slopes. I don't want to go too quickly and miss the potential for good photography. It would be good to catch up with drovers on the stock routes. The LHPA Rangers in the different regions will keep me informed.

This is the bible.










... and this is the good word.










Warren.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like a fabulous trip!


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

OK so you go north on bike for about 100km first. Sounds like a great trip and seems like you are planning it well. How many days do you think you will do it over?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Chris, I'm a painfully slow typist. I kept answering your questions by editing them into my post above, post #37. I added two images as well, in case you missed them. 

I'm planning on 30-40 days. You know the old term push bike? I've been known to push bikes for days. Once on Mount Seawiew and again on Mount Hyland it was a kilometre an hour stuff for days. In bad weather the rainforests can be extreme.

Casnell, Cheers Mate.

Warren.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome trip. I spent time droving on the stock routes many years ago and had a ball. Hard work but an amazing experience. 

Enjoy


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Hahaha! The title alone to this thread made me think of this......


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Mrs H, you sound like the person that I should have been talking to months ago. Do you remember some of the routes or reserves that you were on? Were you in NSW? Is there any route that you would recommend seeing in NSW? I don't necessarily want to end-up out in Booligal or Hell or out on the Rueus River (but certainly not out of the question), but is there anywhere that you know and think is special, especially on the Divide or on the Western Slopes? 

When I was a student Journeyman studying scientific and industrial photography one of my colleagues also a photography student, Anne, within months of finishing the 4 year course told me she had been offered a job working on the stock routes cooking for drovers. She was having trouble finding the courage to tell our supportive boss (genuine old school supportive) that she was chucking the photography course in and she was leaving to go droving. I can understand the pull of the rural life for Anne, she was a farmer's daughter and knowing the dedication Anne had to the things she had passion for it was a very hard decision for her to make, after nearly 4 years of study. Anne did go droving ... choosing to make long trips around rural NSW is an easy decision I find.

In NSW over the last 2 decades, the state governments have decommissioned and sold off 1,700,000 ha of the less-profitable routes and reserves. The routes still contain pristine and near pristine vegetation, this is something that I want to record.



Warren.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Wazza, that trip looks awesome. Stay safe and take HEAPS of photos and I look forward to a very detailed report. 
I know it's slightly bad form but will you be taking any GPS data aong the way?


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> I don't want to go too quickly and miss the potential for good photography.
> Warren.


Based on the quality of your photos we all want to not miss good photo opportunities.

Have a great time, I am very jealous but staring a new job soon so not likely to have any holidays for a while.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

It was nearly 15 years ago now and I recall going through Booligal (and Hay/Goolgowi/Conargo/Darlington Point/Carathool/Tabbita/Steam Plains/Mabins Well..!) so I have no useful information I'm afraid. We were up that way again a few years ago but sadly no drovers on the routes we travelled.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Mrs H, You lucky person. You must have some great memories of the big sky country. I looked at the maps of the TSRs that you drove on. I bet it wouldn't take too many names to trigger your memory of every mill, tank, dam, bore, channel like the Coleambally Outfall and of course crossing the might Murrumbidgee, often. If you are doing a trip again, the LHPA Rangers in each district are now responsible for allocating the TSR permits. They can tell where the drovers are at. The LHPA Rangers have been very good to chat to, when I need help ... https://www.lhpa.org.au/contact

wingy, one if the issues is not being able to recharge the phone and the GPS often, unless I resurface in civilization. I only get 19 hours with the (f'n) battery in my GPS. 19 hours @ 2 minutes per go = many goes, which it is when I use the GPS. Normally I only use the GPS if I dump the bike in the bush and go walking. I mark the bike location, so that I can to find it again. It is wise to mark the odd track junction ... if I didn't mark past places, I will one-day regret it.

Chris, Cheers Mate. With the photography, winter is the time for burn-offs and big winds (I've been taking-in the BOM's historic weather data). I've seen some great smoky days during winter along the Divide.

You wanted to know about the quality of the tracks? This is what I'm hoping to find on the Travelling Stock Routes ... the orange brown leaves of the Kangaroo Grass up to the handlebars, making clearing the drive train an obsession. Like in the near-pristine open grass woodlands ... of Nanima TSR.










Since I'm fully supportive of a serious weight loss programme for the fat clubby Southern closed circuit riders, this is the next issue of ... 'Ride This Way to the New Body Beautiful'!










It has all the maps of the real tracks that you fat boys will ever need to ride ... have you all got fat bikes too?

(_Private note to self: I honestly don't think Hud will make the correct starting weight in the Great Western Steeple topping out at a gross weight of 86.4 kgs! Hud will need to lose the extra ballast, try to be more supportive OK ... closed circuit clubby riders always have sensitive self image issues OK? ... yes, OK_)

Honestly Hud, ... lose the bulk Mate! There's TPG, STP, EPO, all the SRAM's, etc, etc, ... etc! No one drug tests clubby circuit riders. Trust me ... get with the pro programme.

Warren.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Substitute a few names and words and this could be quite a pep up if you are atruggling with form.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

very funny Hud


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Wild Wassa said:


> (_Private note to self: I honestly don't think Hud will make the correct starting weight in the Great Western Steeple topping out at a gross weight of 86.4 kgs! Hud will need to lose the extra ballast, try to be more supportive OK ... closed circuit clubby riders always have sensitive self image issues OK? ... yes, OK_)
> 
> Honestly Hud, ... lose the bulk Mate! There's TPG, STP, EPO, all the SRAM's, etc, etc, ... etc! No one drug tests clubby circuit riders. Trust me ... get with the pro programme.
> 
> Warren.


Yes, OK Warren, OK.
BTW 86.4kg for someone who is 6'1 is not gross at all, I only have a small pot developing that I want to shake. I'm planning to lose about 5kg. Almost 1kg down already.:thumbsup:


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Scrub tick Wassa*

Geez Wassa, you're trip sounds nuts and dream-fulfilling. I've done the scrub bash from Lionsville to Coombadjha campsite in Washpool, sans-bike though. My family are from around Alice and Bulldog Mtn a bit north of there. The lantana, leeches and scrub ticks will ensure you lose weight by taking a literal pound of flesh from you through that country. I think it has had fire through the northern end in the last few years though, so may have better passage. A bike south of Gibraltar through Guy Fawkes River would also be 'interesting' unless you're going a bit further west on the BNT. At least you'll have it to yourself, nothing but pademelons, dingos and bunyips up there. Have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice one Hud, very funny, sounds way too much like a conversation I was having last night  1 kg down already? This is going to be way too easy for you. :thumbsup: 

I found after really long training rides (8-12 hrs) I'd weigh myself and be 3kgs lighter due to dehydration. But even after rehydrating and eating I'd only ever put back on 2kgs.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Hud, I'm jealous of someone who is only 85kg. When I was 85kg I was still racing dinghies in the Sea Scouts. Then I deliberately put on weight to be competitive with heavy weight crews in open keel boats, over the last few years, and after giving the boat racing away 8 weeks ago after many years of racing, I'm struggling to get the weight off. 

J 775, I can't tell you how much I appreciate your post. I've been searching for info and contacting bush walking clubs up north to no avail about info on the Viper Scrub ... and then you posted, Cheers Mate.

Talking to the Rangers at Glen Innes, none of them have been out that way for years, or any where near the Viper Scrub. They say that they are limited to checking fire trails and camp sites, so they cant supply details of that area. The Rangers were saying that with global warming they are now finding Lantana up to 800m and even as high as 850 metres ASL and its totally out of control around 650 metres on the Gibraltar Ranges. Far from a pleasant thought, Lantans.

Lack of National Parks Ranger knowledge is a reason why historic tracks shouldn't be closed to Mountain Bikers. I was disappointed that Glen Innes National Parks Rangers had no knowledge of this area, when I asked for an update. They didn't even mention the past fire. It probably was the fire creating holes in the canopy that has allowed the Lantana to go burko.

If riders reading this haven't encountered Lantana, one invisible cane of Lantana can rip you off your bike, and cut you like razor blades. Sword grass hasn't got anything on Lantana, you can see Sword Grass.

Warren.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Wassa, it might be better if you started another thread about your trip, rather than having all the details in a thread titled *Gettin' fat!* and your posts interspersed amongst other posts about weight loss.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

When I moved home from the USA 6 years ago I was 106kg. I dropped back to about 100 after a few years back here. A year and a half ago I decided I needed to get in shape. I bought a squat/press rack, adjustable bench and row/lat machine second hand off ebay. I I did 3 workouts a week. Day 1Legs, day 2 Chest and shoulders, day 3 Arms and back. I also did crunches after every work out. I had a days rest between each workout day.

First few weeks I was in agony, aching muscles were killing me but I stuck with it. I dont lift max heavy weights every workout but rather lift at say 85% of max and do higher reps for 4 workouts then do a heavy weights on the 5th. Workout last about 30-45 minutes depending on what the muscle group is I'm working.

What are the results, I dropped down to 93kg. I have gone from a 37" waste to a snug 34". My stamina for riding and general physical activities has gone through the roof.

I also try to do a run every week or two for a bout 45 minutes. I also started doing yoga a few times a week, just a 20 minute workout really helped as well. I do my workouts at night after the kids are in bed and I get the best nights sleep I have ever had.

I also cut back on my "snack foods" I still have ice cream...just 2 scoops instead of 5  . I started drinking 3lts of water a day as well. I eat way more fruit for snacks now as well.

I know its sounds like a lot of things but whats the alternative??? Get fat, be to lazy to enjoy the great outdoors and then die. FARK that, life is worth living.

Now if you cant afford or dont have the space for a home gym, have a look at a TRX suspension trainer. We got one a month ago and this thing is bloody amazing...a totally body work out in 25 minutes cardio and muscle building! Have a look on youtube for workouts. http://suspensiontrainingaustralia.com.au/main/ (no I am not affiliated in any way)

Hardest thing you have to do is decide you want to do something about it. Second hardest is sticking with it for that first month or so....after that your body craves the exercise and you will start seeing the difference and then its easy to maintain what you started.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Check this guys website out. I found him on youtube. Heaps of info on weight loss, and eating healthy and exercise etc etc.

http://www.youtube.com/user/UndergroundWellness


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

My post is about weight loss. The trip is part of the weight loss programme. 

Sorry Mate, I keep forgetting this Australian Section is a private Victorian site. I had best go else where. 

Warren.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

...


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

You are welcome here Warren, I just thought your trip is worthy of its own thread. Don't you think?

Hey, do you really think any of us fat southern boys are going to join you? It would be fantastic, but I don't think it's gonna happen!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

As for the weight loss comp. I'm not doing too well so far.

Thursday I was away overnight, staying in Rochester. I roamed the streets looking for something healthy for dinner. I had Chinese in mind, perhaps chicken and veges with steamed rice. No Chinese shop. I ended up at the pub having a very cheesy parma.

Friday night my wife and I went out for tea at a cousin's place, she is known as a decadent cook and lived up to it again. She provided *two* desserts: sticky date and lemon meringue. It was only polite to sample both, wasn't it?

Saturday Hud and I had a big morning unloading a truckload of hay, so we went to the Cog for coffee and muffins. "I reckon we've earnt this today", Hud said.

Sunday Olive and I were invited out again for lunch! Another famous cook. One wouldn't miss the opportunity to make the most of her fabulous cooking.

Monday: we have a ride planned. This week is starting better, anyway!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Lemon Meringue and Sticky Date. My two all time favourite cake-style desserts, esp when the lemon is so bittersweet it gives you sourface. If I were in your shoes then John, it would have been difficult for me not to eat all of both. I literally have no off-switch in these cases.

My first week started OK, but I got the owies big time after first gym session in a while, which rendered the rest of the week pretty inactive, other than a ride 'with the band' out at BlueLake Wed night to test out some trail-building we did. I know fatigue soreness goes away once you warm up, but overall I wussed out and just painted the house for 3 days over the weekend instead.

Starting over again this week, rode to work this morning, now off to gym. EDIT: 1kg down!!!

Good story there longboarder. A potentially gross generalisation, but I reckon very few people actually use their home gyms, so you're doing well there. And thanks for the eating/workout tips.

Wassa - don't be so precious. It's obvious to the rest of us that deep down you're just jealous of our tight-knit community down here and would jump at the chance to join in. The more you diss it, the more we know you want to be part of it. In the meantime, we'll just look forward to tales of your impending trip - wherever you choose to post about it.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

John© said:


> Hey Wassa, it might be better if you started another thread about your trip, rather than having all the details in a thread titled *Gettin' fat!* and your posts interspersed amongst other posts about weight loss.


+1 :thumbsup: 
Off topic.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im not fairing too well either. Went away for a few days last week so didnt really get a chance to do any riding or exercise. Was abit frustrating driving around all these places with good riding but i had no bike.

Starting over again this week, planning on doing a few short rides a week and hopefully an offroad one on the weekends.

I was 94kg as of this morning so have much work to do.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> ... esp when the lemon is so bittersweet it gives you sourface.


YES!!! We call it "jaw-ache" because it give the back corners of your jaw a twinge, just under your ears. Love it! When I buy a coffee in a nice cafe my first choice for a cake to accompany it would be lemon tart. Yea Bakery is a great place to buy lemon tart. They have a slice, rather than a little round tart.

Hey, is this not helping the weight loss thing? Should I shut up now?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ozlongboarder said:


> Hardest thing you have to do is decide you want to do something about it. Second hardest is sticking with it for that first month or so


Thats right. I had a telemarketer call me and started off by saying "would you agree that the hardest thing about geting fit is getting started"? I said no, the hardest part is sticking with it for more than 1 month. Call didnt last very long.......



John© said:


> Hey, is this not helping the weight loss thing? Should I shut up now?


Yes! Between you and a girl at work talking about Hamburgers I am going to fail!! (or is that your evil plan )


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

I managed to shed 17kg last May, unfortunately had to break my neck to do it!! Dropped to 74kg after the accident (handlebarred into a creek bank after dropping off a small bridge and landed on my head, fractured C3). Back up to 82kg which is where I am happy. Got back onto the bike the weekend before easter, funny thing, first ride was on the trail where I had my accident and handlebarred again within a metre of entering the track. Still lack a bit of confidence!!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Alias Pauly said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> Off topic.


I tried to write Alias Pus*sy but it wouldn't let me do it.

Do you know what I think about people who gang up on others by gutlessly hiding behind the comments of Forumites ... I think that they are you. Really dude.

To quote Ronny James "harden the f-up." ... but of course, I wouldn't ever say that. I'd say, f'cuk-off you gutless wonder. Totally gutless.You didn't even have the balls to make your own comments. You hid behind the strength of a comment from another.

Even your name is Alias ... totally pathetic.

I am not a person with your lack of conviction, that you should take on. Do you understand? Go away, it will be safer for you.

Warren.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe you can start another thread where you can just talk sh!t about me, because again you're way off topic.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Why the massive over-reaction Wassa? John suggested your trip was worthy of it's own thread, AP agreed, so you come back with a load of hate??
As for the ganging up there is none of that, except for what you wrongly perceive, but you seem determined to alienate yourself. You hand out plenty of offense that is largely ignored but take extreme offense at the smallest slight.
I regret furthering these goings-on in this thread, but remember it's very easy to mis-interpret written text due to the fact that it's impersonal. (Not sure if that's the correct word for what I'm trying to say.)
Anyway, this is the last time I'm going to bother with this stuff. I'm sick of threads getting trashed with these petty spats. Hopefully the mods will delete these posts.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Bloody he'll wassa. Pull ya head in mate. Seriously, why all the agro? Start a new thread with your epic ride info in it.:thumbsup:


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Settle down, folks.

Just to set one thing straight, Alias Pauly's real name is Paul, his mates call him Pauly, and he used to ride a Giant Alias. And he is a *Good Bloke.*

And the diet? I haven't lost a gram. I may even have found a few!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

back to Fat-Busters...or was it Dear Dolly?

My name's Chris and I'm a foodaholic, first time I rode with Stevob at St Andrews = 96kg, this morning = 88kg. That's a whole road bike I had strapped around my guts! wait till I get to 80, that'll be a heavy dually I'm not carrying.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done Chris. It shows in your pace on the bike also.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Geez people, chill and focus on bikes please. There's a kicking thread from last year that has heaps of epic/weight loss rides, let's keep that going for inspiration and let this thread be purely for fat losers 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5825961&page=2&highlight=epic+rides+in+Australia


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

J_775 said:


> Geez people, chill and focus on bikes please. There's a kicking thread from last year that has heaps of epic/weight loss rides, let's keep that going for inspiration and let this thread be purely for fat losers
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5825961&page=2&highlight=epic+rides+in+Australia


Is that "fat losers" as in people who are fat AND losers, or people who are fat and losiING?

I love the internet, no intonation means you can take things all sorts of ways, me, I'm a fat loser and you can take that however you like!


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

casnell said:


> Is that "fat losers" as in people who are fat AND losers, or people who are fat and losiING?
> 
> I love the internet, no intonation means you can take things all sorts of ways, me, I'm a fat loser and you can take that however you like!


Hee, hee, good pick up sir.. The comment was a bit tongue in cheek i.e losers of fat. Back OT, I'm now more office based at work so have been getting back into the daily bike commute. Down 2kg after 3 weeks. Now just need to translate some more riding from pavement to dirt and it will be all good.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

casnell said:


> Is that "fat losers" as in people who are fat AND losers, or people who are fat and losiING?


Yes that crossed my mind as well lol. Are you having a go at us J_775 ?

Some people are fat AND losers, or should i say "fat gainers". Like that lady in America who already weighs 273kg, but she is determined to nearly double her size to become the world's fattest woman.

http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...ize-in-two-years/story-e6frfku0-1225840932689


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I wonder if she rides???

That would not be a pretty sight on a bike...probably lose the bike!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL @ Wassa's e-throwdown tantrum. Funny, funny OTT stuff. Especially since Pauly's built like a guy who belongs in the octagon spilling his opponent's blood for a living.

Anyway, a weekend in Canberra visiting relatives offering all manner of wickedly unhealthy treats was just what I needed (not), but luckily I held off and am about to head to the gym after a 20km ride in to work this morning. Walking to the gym while not being able to feel my toes will be interesting.

Lots of cars with MTB's on them in Canberra. Good to see.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Lots of cars with MTB's on them in Canberra. Good to see.


Hope yours was one of them! 

I am having a two week weight in tomorrow to see how im going.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, 2 week weight in and no surprises, not much happened. Maybe -0.5kg. I have not been aggressive enough with diet and exercise to do anything. In saying that I have drank way less coke, way more water and have exercised 4 times more than what I would have before Hud reminded me how fat I was.... We also brought new digital scales on the weekend which are about 2kg heavier than the old ones so I now have more work to do to get under 80.

The boy has not been going down until around 11.30 at night so getting up at 5.15 gets a little hard after a while. I have also entered the Sydney 12hr which is 3 months away so now I have something to aim for.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Pfffffftttt. That's the sound of deflating morale/motivation. 1.75kg gained in 2 weeks of healthier eating and more exercise than the past several months. I know weight can vary from day to day based on bowels movements, but it's still a little disheartening.

Considering that gym workouts are a large part of the regimen, it could be potential muscle gain. But in any case, it doesn't look like a '1 month plan' is going to show much in the way of results for me - I think I'll make mine a season long plan, and for once in my life, spring into spring.

Going to ride out the DOMS tonight down at the Yarra - quite sore from an intense ab workout combined with a 5km run last night. Hopefully the kinks will iron our after a few km warming up on the pedals. I'm testing out a Specialized Henge saddle as a potential option for the Nomad ... hopefully I won't wake up tomorrow with swelless nutticuss.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> 1.75kg gained in 2 weeks of healthier eating and more exercise than the past several months. I know weight can vary from day to day based on bowels movements, but it's still a little disheartening.


Are you weighing yourself at the same time? I normally weight myself as soon as I get up or straight after a morning ride (so all my fat has been burnt off and I am at my lightest ), your body weight should be fairly consistant at that time.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm keen to see what you are all eating. Can someone keep a diary of a weeks food and post that up? Portion sizes in cups would be great too....


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

When I start gym work/increased exercise it usually takes 2-3 weeks before anything starts moving then its a steady 1/2 kg a week
I guess similar to NP in fat-> muscle then start burning
My problem is large family with lots of birthdays


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> ...My problem is large family with lots of birthdays


Do they hold you down and stuff you full of cake?

Personally, I'm a sucker for Pavlova. Just can't stop. I used to gorge myself at Christmas/Easter/Birthdays time, but now, I double my usual efforts to eat as little as possible. The effort I go to to avoid eating all this beautiful food is soon forgotten over the subsequent days. In fact, I've noticed that it gives me a boost in energy which is most welcome, especially when it's put to good use. It's mind over matter, and the mind is unimaginably stronger than the cravings for yummy food.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> It's mind over matter, and the mind is unimaginably stronger than the
> cravings for yummy food.


At the moment, my mind is stronger than my cravings for sugar by about 1 nanometer. That is, I'm walking about that close to the line, the other side of which is binge eating confectionary/desserts.

Stoopid brain.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It's like muscles, they don't get stronger if you don't use them. Exercise the sh1t out of it.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Personally, I'm a sucker for Pavlova. Just can't stop. I used to gorge myself at Christmas/Easter/Birthdays time, but now, I double my usual efforts to eat as little as possible. The effort I go to to avoid eating all this beautiful food is soon forgotten over the subsequent days. In fact, I've noticed that it gives me a boost in energy which is most welcome, especially when it's put to good use. It's mind over matter, and the mind is unimaginably stronger than the cravings for yummy food.


In the last week before the 3-Peaks the training program said to taper down the riding and start carbo loading. I did a bit of research on what to eat and drink to carbo load and then just pigged out. The instructions were to eat and drink plenty of simple carbs (ie sugar) and eat lots of pasta as well. An example diet included a can of soft drink with each meal and lolly snacks in between. I really enjoyed that week, knowing that eating and drinking heaps was the best preparation I could do was awesome. 

It worked too, heaps of energy on the day :thumbsup:


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Do they hold you down and stuff you full of cake?


I didn't know you had met my sisters Stevo?????
Recently had a few blokes out from South Carolina for work
One guy came over for a BBQ as a result Pavlova has been introduced to South Carolina!!
They're lovin it!!
He also got to see the white Roo


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> ...They're lovin it!!


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Personally I feel Pavlova is only one step up from fairy floss. Cheesecake any day.
Back on topic...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Personally I feel Pavlova is only one step up from fairy floss.


Gold.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

87.....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Personally I feel Pavlova is only one step up from fairy floss. Cheesecake any day.
> Back on topic...


I think you mean step down... fairy floss is where it's at!:thumbsup:


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks to shoulder injury this is my 6th week off the bike(s). At least 3 more to go. 

175cm height, weight 74kg, ideal weight is 73kg so it's not too bad. 

I've had to be very disciplined with my diet to prevent the dreaded weight gain associated with injury (i.e. I've had to stop eating like a pig). 

Cross training helps but I can't wait to start doing some serious km(s) again.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hellooo..........anybody there....??
Everyone has failed to give a progress report...
Since starting this thread I had at one point dropped 3kg but now I am hovering around the 1.5kg-less-than-I-was. I fell off the wagon riding-wise for a while there but now that I'm in my 30th year it's time to get serious. Or maybe I've been serious all along - judging by my b'day cards...


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well i have little progress to report, if any lol. Still hovering around the 92-93 kg mark, so yeh im around 12kg too heavy which is a heck of a lot. My stomach feels huge...it should be flat.. I need to really get serious but it is a little hard at this time of year with birthdays and such.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

86...

Although a little Bali belly helps, haven't eaten properly for days. Still, that's about 10 kgs in 9 months , I'm happy so far !

First i lost a roadie, now a hardtail - I'm aiming for a DH bike .


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Should i document my weight gain targets here? Started off riding again at around 78kg late last year, and i'm up around 83/84 now. Was a bit scrawny and hideously unfit before, but doing regular exercise has helped build some muscle and weight. 

Eating better has helped too. Staying away from the crap and going low GI, especially at breakfast, has improved energy levels and recovery times. I wasn't eating much early in the day before, but riding to work i've been needing to eat properly.

Just need to stop falling off the bike now. Breaking ribs was really inconvenient, but redoing it when they were starting to improve after six weeks really wasn't good.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Hellooo..........anybody there....??
> Everyone has failed to give a progress report...
> :


No, I just failed  Well, at least I haven't put any weight on.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I know I'll get some rolled eyes over my relative low weight, but I need to shed kilos in time for a race later this year.








I have this habit of not caring what I eat over christmas/new-years. 63kg is the target for the end of October.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

akashra said:


> I know I'll get some rolled eyes over my relative low weight, but I need to shed kilos in time for a race later this year.


    You'll get some rolled eyes over that whizzy graph I'll say! Holy smokes you going to post that up to bikely as an altitude profile?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

How tall are you Tim? Also, do you weigh yourself at the same time of day and week?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

cowpat said:


> You'll get some rolled eyes over that whizzy graph I'll say! Holy smokes you going to post that up to bikely as an altitude profile?


Hahaha!

Interesting graph, as per Stevob q's - how often do you weigh yourself, same time of day each time? Seems to be a lot of fluctuations there.. says me who only weighs myself when I take the dog to the vet (they have scales in the waiting room)


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

178cm/5'10".
And yes, it's weighed almost first thing in the morning, before having breakfast.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Dirt Works Classic?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya know, I reckon if I plotted my weight out over that period it would have a similar trend. Slowly losing weight heading in towards the OO100, then going back up afterwards.

Only ... 30kgs further up on the left hand scale, of course.

So I'm assuming you have some of those scales that measure your fat percentage akashra? I have access to some which also calculate calorie requirement as well - supposed to be pretty accurate, but I haven't really done anything with the figures as I'm not really hard-core enough into that stuff.

I'm glad to hear some folk here have either lost, or kept the same weight heading into the chilly winter. Good effort! 

I personally have put it on, but really only had that first week's worth of decent effort since this thread began. Now one week into starting again - will see how long it lasts.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

cowpat said:


> Dirt Works Classic?


SurfCoast. I know it's going a tad off-topic, but it's even planned out:


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Ya know, I reckon if I plotted my weight out over that period it would have a similar trend. Slowly losing weight heading in towards the OO100, then going back up afterwards.
> 
> Only ... 30kgs further up on the left hand scale, of course.
> 
> ...


Yeah. The BF% calculation probably is by no means correct, but so long as it's inaccurate by about the same amount each time, I don't care - it's just about comparison between then and now, and doesn't need to be absolutely spot on.

Same with the reason I use TRIMP rather than TSS for planning - I only have a power meter on two bikes, so can't always ride with power. But I always have a heart pumping blood ;P
... I hope.

As for the up and down measurements in weight, that's normal - and why I think it's BS when personal trainers etc tell you to only weigh yourself once a week. As you can see, I drop or gain as much as 1.4kg in any day, which would be mostly attributed to fluid loss. If I've done a big ride the day before, you would expect the number to be down. For example, I would bet that this coming Monday, the figure will be down around 65.5, because I'm doing a 6 hour solo on Sunday. Come Wednesday, it could be back up top 66.4 again.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Impressive graph, looks serious. Me - I ordered some scales a week or so ago off ebay, should be here soon. Val decided she didn't like having scales in the house sometime last year. Just scales that tell the weight, no fat estimates or anything else like that. And definitely not the talky type with their "One at a time, please" rejoinder...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't weighed myself for about 6 months. Don't feel like I've put on any though.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Scales arrived a couple of days ago. 72 kg. About 4 kg over normal and 7 kg over ideal. 

Looks like I've fallen in line with the spirit of this thread... Might get back to you in a few months Hud.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

85 now...started at about 97-98.

That's a duallie I'm not lugging around, aiming for 80 by the TdT, no graphs though.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

well...

85 still...that's it, no alcohol this week.

At least I'm sure the fat % has gone down and muscle's gone up cos none of my pants fit!


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

we need to get sponsored by diet company?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm hovering around high 82's to mid 83's. Pretty good considering I'm hardly riding and its a wet cold winter. 
Whole lot better than 86.6 anyways...

Bring on the warmer weather!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Bring on a babysitter!!! Anyone?????


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

My daughter would love to but it's a bit far...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Bring on a babysitter!!! Anyone?????


Child seat or trailer = babysitter


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Child seat or trailer = babysitter


Gotta wait a few more months before that, but yeah, defiantly will be going down that road.

Wish I had the cash for one of these.....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Gotta wait a few more months before that, but yeah, defiantly will be going down that road.
> 
> Wish I had the cash for one of these.....


Who's going to drag you around in something like that Ben? Doubt you'd fit in it anyway.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Who's going to drag you around in something like that Ben?


Couple of chicks in bikini's!

I have found something I can do now with the boy. Most nights when I finally get him to sleep, before I put him down I do some squats and lunges while holding him, works up quite a sweat. So at least im improving my core fitness (thats what im going to believe anyway).


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmm.
Might chime in on this to give myself some motivation.
I was looking (if not feeling!) pretty fit when we moved back from Indo at the start of '09, but 18 months or so back in the land of beer and cheese, combined with the birth of our second, has seen my weight creep back up to 85kg or so (I've always been stocky and solid, but at 5'6", 85's a bit over the top).
I've managed to ramp up the exercise a bit, doing about 50km a week of kiddie trailer towing around town, 60 or 70 on the mtb and 80 or so on the road (pretty hard trying to schedule ride time without sacrificing family time, and the kids are only this little once). Next step is to sort out the cheese, peanut butter and beer  
I turned 37 on Sunday, and figured that was as good a starting point as any for my own personal boot camp.
I think I'll post my progress here as a spur to keep trucking with it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds very similar to where I was about 5 years ago disfocus. Same height, weight and age I was (now 41). I sorted out (read: eliminated) the beer and everything else followed. I'm now 68-69kg and never felt better.

Good luck.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

disfocus said:


> Hmmm.
> Might chime in on this to give myself some motivation.
> I was looking (if not feeling!) pretty fit when we moved back from Indo at the start of '09, but 18 months or so back in the land of beer and cheese, combined with the birth of our second, has seen my weight creep back up to 85kg or so (I've always been stocky and solid, but at 5'6", 85's a bit over the top).
> I've managed to ramp up the exercise a bit, doing about 50km a week of kiddie trailer towing around town, 60 or 70 on the mtb and 80 or so on the road (pretty hard trying to schedule ride time without sacrificing family time, and the kids are only this little once). Next step is to sort out the cheese, peanut butter and beer
> ...


As StevoB said, you're not Robinson Crusoe 

When my second was born things went downhill fitness wise. Giving up junk food and reducing my red wine intake, combined with a few extra hard rides & resistance training sessions had me fixed in a few months. I dropped from 82kg to about 74kg in 6 months (I'm 5'9)...


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeh i was doing well last week. Dropped around 2kg just by doing a few short rides and having diet shakes for lunch. Amazing how quick it drops off when you put your mind to it.

Mind you i am still hovering around 91-92kg which is way to heavy when i should be 80 or less. I'm 5"10...Fathers day chocolates gahh...ok ill just have one more


----------



## robbiejuve (Sep 8, 2010)

I find the suggestion of a low carb diet on a mountain biking forum.....interesting

The magic formula was on page 1, energy in < energy out. 

Eat weird ratios, 6 meals or 1 meal a day, 2 hours before bedtime or 5 mins, low carb, high fat, low fat, cabbage, pizza, standing up etc

The formula never changes.

The reason why people structure diets in certain ways is to keep you full for longer so you spend the least amount of time thinking about how hungry you are so the diet is easier to stick to. Thats what high fat is, because in some individuals fat keeps you full for longer BUT fat is more calorie dense, so you have to eat less.

I dont think it is wise to do any decent amount of cardio on a low carb diet. That's from personal experience when I attempted to run a 10k while on a keto diet.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

91 again - too much beer since Timor and too much rain for riding.

Time to get serious for OO now !


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm around 90-91 too, up from high 70s early this year. 

My diet is going well - think i am closer to where i should be and feel much healthier. 

The rain is a nusiance though. My diet is to eat as much healthy stuff as i can and exercise as much as possible. It is hard to get motivated when it is wet and the trails are a mess though. I'm missing the many sunny winter afternoons i had out on the bike this year.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe my $25 scales aren't that good - 88 today ?????

Body fat 20.7 the other day, 19.4 today ????


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

102kg 4 weeks ago, 97.4kg yesterday. I've dropped back into the realm of size 34 pants.

I have taken to eating like a caveman: All protein from meat, eggs. All carbs from raw vegies & a little fruit. No bread. No pasta. No sugar. No alcohol.

I actually feel better than I have in years, and I'm finding the concept of meat & salad really appealing. It'll be interesting to see where I end up weight wise since I'm hitting the weights at the gym at the same time as aerobic exercise. So I've probably dropped more than the difference above in fat. 

I wonder how much it would've cost me to drop 4kg from my bike.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive made it up to around 87-88kg now from 73kg's 3 years ago. My weight will most definitely be going down as I now have 2.5 months to get fit for the Capital Punishment 100ker, then the Mont 24hr a month later and then a couple of weeks later in May the Dirtworks 100. So I pretty much HAVE to get fit or I will be wasting my time and money. 

However I will be getting a bit of extra time as I am quitting work at the end of this month to look after our son for 12months. So, instead of sitting in front of a screen all day I will be running around after a 1 year old with the added advantage of having time to eat properly and take the boy out for walks/rides. I had my last beer until the first race (besides the farewell party) the other night (it was a very nice one) and I am going to be as smart as possible with what I eat.

Let see how I go......


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

So, how we doin'?
I'll weigh myself in the morning.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

88.5 at the beginning of the year, 81.5 now, and I wasnt even trying to loose weight. That weight loss has pretty much to do with the fact that im not sitting at a desk all day anymore, chasing a kid around (or dragging him around in pram/backpack or bike) has kept me active and fitter.

I think my new goal is to be under 80 by years end (I may have to put in a bit of effort)


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

casnell said:


> 91 again - too much beer since Timor and too much rain for riding.
> 
> Time to get serious for OO now !


91 still - too much beer in Timor (again!)

time to get serious for ..... I don't know what, Jeep 24? OO? Life?


----------

